# TV via Beamer schauen



## brainsucker (4. April 2009)

Hi,

da mein TV gerade dabei ist seinen Geist aufzugeben steht bei mir demnächst wohl eine Neuanschaffung ins Haus. In diesem Zuge spiele ich mit dem Gedanken den Fernseher durch einen Beamer zu ersetzen. 

Leider habe ich in dieser Richtung noch überhaupt keine Ahnung und wollte von Euch daher ein paar Tipps einholen. 

Ist es überhaupt möglich den Beamer als TV Ersatz zu verwenden? Den klassischen Fall - Film über Laptop auf den Beamer zu übertragen kenn ich schon, wie schauts aber mit dem TV Signal aus? 

Ich habe einen Kabelanschluss von KabelBW falls das von Interesse sein sollte. Natürlich sollte die Bildqualität sehr gut sein. Selbstverständlich möchte ich nicht nur TV sondern auch Bluerayscheiben ansehen können (Player ist vorhanden). 

Mir stellt sich die Frage: Wo schließ ich den Beamer dann an, damit er das TV Signal erhält? Ich würde ihn gerne an der Decke montieren.  Auch darf natürlich eine Fernbedienung nicht fehlen um die einzelnen Programme durchzuzappen 

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich. Gerne auch welches Gerät ihr empfehlen würdet.

Viele Grüße

Brainsucker


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (4. April 2009)

Hi,

ein Gerät kann ich Dir direkt nicht empfehlen, aber ich würde empfehlen, ein Gerät zu nehmen, was HD-fähig ist (Stichwort: BlueRay). Dieses wird dann über HDMI an den BlueRay-Player angeschlossen.

Beim TV-Signal ist die Sache ein wenig komplexer, da Du ja ein Empfangsteil brauchst, was normalerweise in das TV-Gerät integriert ist. Bei digitalem Kabelanschluss hast Du aber in der Regel ein externes Empfangsteil (welches Du auch mit der Fernbedienung bedienen kannst).

An den Beamer kannst Du dieses Empfangsteil dann entweder über Composite (der gelbe Chinch - ist aber schlecht von der Qualität), SCART oder SVHS (beides etwas besser, aber nicht optimal). Optimal wäre hier natürlich auch der Anschluss über HDMI, wenn das Empfangsteil einen entsprechenden Ausgang hat. ;-)

Beachte: der Beamer besitzt zwar in der Regel meist einen eingebauten Lautsprecher, dieser muss aber mit einem eigenen Kabel angesteuert werden, da oben genannte Anschlüsse nur das Bildsignal übertragen. (Ausnahme: HDMI, was meines Wissens auch ein Tonsignal mit überträgt). Besser wäre aber auf alle Fälle, den Ton über eine HIFI-Anlage laufen zu lassen - evtl. als 5.1 Dolby oder ähnliches.

Gruß Dunsti


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (4. April 2009)

Ich nochmal ...

... noch ein kleiner Tip zur Auswahl des Beamers: Bedenke, daß die Lampe beim Beamer als "Verbrauchsmaterial" gilt. Die Lebensdauer beträgt je nach Modell so 2000-5000 Stunden, danach muss sie ausgewechselt werden.

Du solltest also beim Kauf am Besten auch gleich darauf achten, wie lange die Lampe hält, und vor allem, was eine Ersatzlampe kostet. Oftmals sind die Lampen bei teuren Geräten günstiger als bei günstigen Geräten.


----------



## chmee (4. April 2009)

Zuerst ist der *TV-Anschluß* zu klären. Kabel-BW ist Analog-KabelTV, nicht wahr ? Dann brauchst Du dafür einen analogen TV-Tuner. Der steckte zuvor im Fernseher und ist im Hausgebrauch nur noch im Videorecorder zu finden. Heisst also, vielleicht wirst Du die Programme im VHS-Videorecorder speichern müssen. ( Billig bei eBay kaufen ?)

Thema *Anschlüsse und Qualität* : Grundsätzlich bieten alle Beamer FBAS, S-Video und VGA an, zusätzlich können YUV (Komponentensignal), DVI oder HDMI dabei sein. Angenommen, Du musst einen VHS-Recorder als Tuner nehmen, wirst Du FBAS und auch S-Video (im Scartstecker) finden. FBAS ist zu vermeiden - Andererseits haben die Menschen jahrelang damit video- und ferngesehen, ohne Blind oder ahnungslos zu sterben  Versuche S-Video (auch als YC (richtig) oder S-VHS (umgangssprachlich, aber dem Sinne nach falsch) bekannt) anzuschließen und möglichst auf zwei eigenen Leitungen zu speisen (nicht diese Billig-SVideo-10m-Leitungen). Dafür nimmst du am Besten MiniDin-BNC-Adapter. 

Thema *Leitungslänge* : Schau bitte in die Wikipedia-Beiträge der Video-Leitungen/Anschlüsse, denn manchmal ist ohne Zusatzverstärker schon nach 5m Schluß.

Thema *Betriebsdauer* : Ich hatte an einem Sanyo-Beamer schon nach 1000 Stunden eine merkliche Helligkeitssenkung. Andererseits müssen 1000 bzw. 2000 Stunden erstmal erreicht sein - Wenn es soweit ist, gibt es bessere Beamer zum Preis der Ersatzlampe. Zudem ist die aktuelle Generation von Beamern mit 4000-6000 Stunden-Lampen ausgestattet.

mfg chmee


----------

